# My meagerish collection



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

So I drug out everything minus infused sticks today, and spent the better part of 6 hours dating them and building a spreadsheet of inventory. >.<

Figured I'd snap a shot while everything was laid out (this was before I dated them). Sorry for the shitty quality, my phones camera obviously sucks.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn!! Meager?!?!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Well.... I did say meagerish lol.

And compared to some of the pyschos around here, that's a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice start Matt. LOL. :thumb:


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

gosh said:


> Well.... I did say meagerish lol.
> 
> And compared to some of the pyschos around here, that's a drop in the bucket.


Great start! There are some great sticks in there.

Come back to this thread in a year and see if you meet those conditions :thumb:

I'm pushing a year on the forum and have gone slow compared to most and have a full 48qt, 100 count, and a 33qt being filled with a dark side box per month.

Resistance is futile.


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Your meager collection ain't so meager! Nice.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I hate it when someone promises a meagerish collection and they have more than I do...


----------



## stogiesn69 (Dec 28, 2011)

gosh said:


> Well.... I did say meagerish lol.
> 
> And compared to some of the pyschos around here, that's a drop in the bucket.


I'll gladly offer a straight up trade yours for mine.


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice meager collection. Looks like some pretty good stuff in there.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking good there buddy, its amazing how quickly it expands


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn slippery slope ain't it.


----------



## 71r (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice start! Dont worry it will grow in no time.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Meager, I would say you are probably going down the slippery slope a littel faster that the average "Joe" here on Puff. Very Nice!!!


----------



## Ray126 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice "stash" Matt!!!!.......Enjoy


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone! This slippery slope is a fun ride! :humble:


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

You said meager? I wish I had that many, someday. Nice stash enjoy them.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow! So that's what a "meager" collection looks like. I have a long way to go. I'd better get to work and earn some extra money for more cigars. :smoke:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice stash... I really am feeling the need to start a database now.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

haha - good stash there mate, although meagerish is a bit hopeful. One row of that is double my stash. If you keep going for a couple of years at this rate you will be well in with some of the crazies on here! 

Some cracking smokes you have too, good quality and good numbers. Loving your work dude.


----------



## Napa Cab (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice stash where do you store all of it?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice Matt. You are well on your way. Quite nice and Well Done!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Napa Cab said:


> Nice stash where do you store all of it?


Yeah, I'm curious too. What's your method of climate control for all those bad boys.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I built a smallish coolidor a couple months back that houses the majority of these ( http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/303230-my-coolidor-build.html ) and then I load 20-30 at a time into a desktop 40ct humidor. Infused sticks gets their own humidor and don't ride in the coolidor.

And I totally blame Shawn for my slide. I was totally content with a couple small humi's of sticks before he bombed me and started me down that awesome slippery slope! The collection addiction is in full gear now! Wait, should I thank you for that or be mad at you?


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

Meager smeager.....that collection looks great.


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

So your the one who out bid me all those times


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice cooler build! I like that you have wheels so you can lug that beast around.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> Nice stash... I really am feeling the need to start a database now.


damn you both ..... damn you!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

WOWzers.... posts pics in 6 months please


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice Stash Brother.....


----------



## nthetank (Apr 3, 2010)

some pretty good stuff in there and will grow


----------



## bob-o (Dec 28, 2011)

You are an inspiration


----------

